# it took a couple cups of coffee for me to find balance.



## claralikesguts (Aug 6, 2009)

hi everyone! it's been a while...

face:
translucent powder
maybelline concealer
benefit dandelion

eyes-
NYX milk
yogurt
dazzlelight
haux
plum dressing
NYX black
vanilla pg
beautiful iris
WnW mega liner + kohl liner
l'oreal telescopic clean definition mascara
ardell lacies

lips-
concealer
patisserie






















thanks for looking


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 6, 2009)

Gorgeous!! You are one of my most favorite posters!! This look is beautiful!!


----------



## A Ro (Aug 6, 2009)

Really really love the look (those lashes are POW!), and you're pretty much insanely gorgeous.


----------



## n_c (Aug 6, 2009)

I love all of your looks, you have great skin btw


----------



## KIT (Aug 6, 2009)

WOW, i love ur hair..and ur makeup as well of course

lovin it!!!


----------



## gracetre123 (Aug 6, 2009)

beautiful and flawless!!!! great blending


----------



## PopMusicChick87 (Aug 6, 2009)

You are sooo gorgeous.. love this look.  Oh, and did I mention how perfect your skin is?


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 6, 2009)

Stunning! This look is so pretty!!! I love your kitty too!


----------



## fintia (Aug 6, 2009)

soo pretty!!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 6, 2009)

This is stunning! All of your looks are so inspiring.


----------



## User38 (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful look.. amazing eyes


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 6, 2009)

thank you so much everyone


----------



## starfck (Aug 6, 2009)

those lashes are hott !


----------



## starbucksmocha (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Gorgeous!! You are one of most favorite posters!! This look is beautiful!!_

 
^ ITA! You are amazing


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 6, 2009)

Awesome look!!!!!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Aug 6, 2009)

great look, love the curly hair and your cat is so cute


----------



## Candy Christ (Aug 6, 2009)

Pretty! Your cat is gorgeous.


----------



## blinkymei (Aug 6, 2009)

this is too gorgeous! will you please do a tut? I love your blending skills and color choices!


----------



## ShockBunnie (Aug 6, 2009)

eesh, remarkable =]


----------



## Hilly (Aug 6, 2009)

Flawless girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## tdm (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful blending.


----------



## nattyngeorge (Aug 6, 2009)

Those lashes look like they were made for your eyes!! Do you recall what # they are?


----------



## dnarcidy (Aug 6, 2009)

Very pretty!  Awesome blending.


----------



## kaylabella (Aug 6, 2009)

This is a great look, I absolutely LOVE the lashes ;D


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 6, 2009)

Love those lashes & what a pretty kitty!


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks so much girls <333

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blinkymei* 

 
_this is too gorgeous! will you please do a tut? I love your blending skills and color choices!_

 
i will definitely try! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nattyngeorge* 

 
_Those lashes look like they were made for your eyes!! Do you recall what # they are?_

 
they're just called 'lacies'


----------



## kariii (Aug 6, 2009)

I always love your looks, never seem to disappoint! jealous


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 6, 2009)

So stunning!  Love the kitty, too!


----------



## joey444 (Aug 7, 2009)

Beautiful like always!!


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 7, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 7, 2009)

whoa you are super cute


----------



## ashpardesi (Aug 7, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## LoveMakeup4Real (Aug 7, 2009)

Very pretty! Wow your cat looks JUST like my cat who passed away :-(


----------



## BBJay (Aug 7, 2009)

Your blending looks fabulous! The lashes blend in very well.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 7, 2009)

^Very pretty look as usual. You always look just lovely. Those lashes are just WOW >_<

And Clara + a kitty cat = insanely adorable. Cuteness overload!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 7, 2009)

Awesome!! And I love the cat!


----------



## sherby2722 (Aug 7, 2009)

Gorgeous look!!


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 7, 2009)

thank you so much girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveMakeup4Real* 

 
_Very pretty! Wow your cat looks JUST like my cat who passed away :-(_

 
i'm very sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she happens to look like my old cat as well.


----------



## tarnii (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow - so pretty


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 7, 2009)

I love this look. You're an incredibly gorgeous girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I request a tut btw


----------



## amrogers78 (Aug 7, 2009)

Another gorgeous look!  You are just crazy beautiful!


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 7, 2009)

Gorgeous, I love the Lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Your Kitty is adorable.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Aug 7, 2009)

clara u are beautiful!


----------



## nunu (Aug 7, 2009)

you are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## peachy pink (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey you, I looove this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's extremely pretty!! Awsome, the lashes are just wow, and your blending ... wow!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 7, 2009)

You look gorgeous!  Your technique is immaculate - and I LOVE your kitty.


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Aug 7, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## mistella (Aug 7, 2009)

youre so cute! love the brows & makeup..


----------



## JessRocks (Aug 8, 2009)

I love it.


----------



## luhly4 (Aug 8, 2009)

you're so pretty. i definatly agree with tish.. you're one of my favorite posters. awesome blending


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 8, 2009)

Absolutely flawless! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love the kitty pic!


----------



## Arshia (Aug 8, 2009)

omg sooo pretty! u are so prettyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenniferj (Aug 9, 2009)

perfect blending....the lashes really add glamor to this look!


----------



## astronaut (Aug 9, 2009)

Absolute perfection


----------



## jennatles (Aug 9, 2009)

you are stupid gorgeous. do you have the number of the ardelles?  i heart kittys.


----------



## User67 (Aug 9, 2009)

Totally gorgeous! I love when you post!


----------



## cheapglamour (Aug 9, 2009)

every time you post it's amazing.


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 9, 2009)

thank you so much everyone!


----------



## nongoma (Aug 9, 2009)

those lashes on you are wicked! gorgeous gorgeous look


----------



## Aremisia (Aug 9, 2009)

I love your looks, but this one is for sure a fav of mine (and not just cause of your cute cat! lol)
I love how this look is classic, simple, and impeccably done. The colors and blending are spot-on, and totally enhance your features!


----------



## jacquelinda (Aug 9, 2009)

pretty plz do a tut for this look. its so elegant. thinking about having this look done for my wedding. its fab!!!!!!


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks so much girls! and i will do a tut


----------



## kimmy (Aug 11, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## omgjkjklolz (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm always on the lookout for your posts, you're amazing! Your makeup is always so clean and looks flawless!


----------



## Adidi (Aug 12, 2009)

Love the eyes and skin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the cat is so beautiful too


----------



## bellovesmac (Aug 12, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## Tahti (Aug 12, 2009)

Crazy lashes, love this look!


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 12, 2009)

thank you everyone


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 12, 2009)

ur blending is superb!! please tell me the placement of the colors!! or better yet, come do my makeup!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 12, 2009)

You are just. so. beautiful.


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_ur blending is superb!! please tell me the placement of the colors!! or better yet, come do my makeup!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i gladly would 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yogurt all over the lid with dazzlelight dusted over it, haux on the outer corner, plum dressing in the outer v and NYX black in the outer v


----------



## marce89 (Aug 13, 2009)

How cute is your cat! And you're so pretty! I love the makeup, so soft and gorgeous


----------



## stephlovesmac (Aug 14, 2009)

Sigh. I am so jealous of your blending skills. This looks amazing


----------



## Lovelynuts (Aug 20, 2009)

You are truly beautiful! The make up is flawless and just perfect. Amazing!!


----------



## vixo (Aug 20, 2009)

Pretty look and lovely cat


----------

